# you can’t fix stupid even with DUCT TAPE????‍♂️



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

There is a small group that gathers at the local parts store for coffee and discuss whatever comes up???? if it gets too serious we change the subject???????? This self proclaimed know it all walks in, and you can feel the mood change immediately???? He tells us everything he got for Christmas????‍♂???? and then ask what we got???????????????? I tell him a friend of mine got a large jar of various types of beans since he loves all sorts of beans. The know it all says, “that’s not a good present” I then tell him there was something written on the jar of beans that said “Homemade bubble bath”???????????????????????? Mr. know it all didn’t get it????


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

ha ha ha. funny right there. and even more funny since the know-nothing-worth-knowing-at-all didn't get it. ha, i kill me.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Same kinda deal here what did you get bag of marbles that sucks not to me it doesn't.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## PhrednurHead (Dec 29, 2018)

Yeah, they never made a wrench big enough to fix stupid.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey, at least he knows what is and what isn't a good present! :screwy:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol DSI


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a good one Tag! 
Treefork, you come up with the coolest stuff!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol TreeFork


----------

